# Macworld 2007 Keynote 2 hours!



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Digg it!



> Keynote
> 01/09/2007, 09:00 AM - 11:00 AM
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Creds to MacDoc mentioning it first in another thread. 

Or, pretty much the exact same time. 

edit: And, holy crap! I'm over 3000 and didn't know it!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I gotta think this is partly Adobe.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm with you on that. Tho, I haven't heard much about the PS UB Beta. How's that fairing?


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

You're not really a Mac fan unless you get the widget. :heybaby:


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Bjornbro said:


> You're not really a Mac fan unless you get the widget. :heybaby:


done!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I think Adobe is making the beta too restrictive - people need to see the improvement without hoop jumping.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

Vexel said:


> Digg it!


Please don't. It doesn't mean anything. Jobs could go for one hour or four - it's entirely up to him.


----------



## jdurston (Jan 28, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> I think Adobe is making the beta too restrictive - people need to see the improvement without hoop jumping.


Sorry to thread hijack but...
I totally agree. I'm plugging away with PS elements 2.0 on my MacBook. How am I supposed to be convinced if I can't try before I buy?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

ShawnKing said:


> Please don't. It doesn't mean anything. Jobs could go for one hour or four - it's entirely up to him.


I understand that. The link was provided as a reference to where I got the information.


----------



## macguy.nielsen (Sep 18, 2004)

jdurston said:


> Sorry to thread hijack but...
> I totally agree. I'm plugging away with PS elements 2.0 on my MacBook. How am I supposed to be convinced if I can't try before I buy?


You can test out PS CS2 for 30 days and CS3 for a couple days...


----------



## Darien Red Sox (Oct 24, 2006)

2 houers of Steve Jobs sounds great. Hopfully it will be posted by Mounday afternoon so I will be able to watch it when I get home from School. I cannot wate to see the iTV!!


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

Darien Red Sox said:


> 2 houers of Steve Jobs sounds great. Hopfully it will be posted by Mounday afternoon so I will be able to watch it when I get home from School. I cannot wate to see the iTV!!


Well, if it gets posted by Monday afternoon, it will be up almost 24 hrs *before* the Keynote. 

The Keynote is *Tuesday* morning at 9am Pacific Time. Just wouldn't want you to rush home on Monday afternoon, run to your computer and sit there going, "WTF!? Where is the Keynote!?"


----------

